
Prototype Elf – We Build Web Apps for Just $5K - jcsnv
http://prototypeelf.com/
======
dang
This is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
tech_crawl_
How much does it cost if you want a more robust app?

